# Cold hooves



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi everyone! You all have been so helpful with all my questions! I have a new one for all of you: one of my doelings,who is 6 weeks old now, but still tiny since she was a trip, has bald patches above and around her hind hooves... I'm sure this is from the cold and snow. We have heat lamps in he barn, I have treated the areas with frankincense & lavender essential oil in fractionated coconut oil. It seams to have taken the dry flaky skin and redness away. I'm saying the skin looks healthy apart from it being exposed with no fur protecting her poor hooves. Is there another way to help her little hooves and encourage the fur to grow? Or should I just continue what I'm doing and hope for the best? I'm just so sad at how cold her hooves/ankles must feel when she's outside. Any advise is welcome. Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

I cannot imagine that cold and snow would cause a kid to loos hair around the ankles. More likely would be mites or a fungus - so please check into that. The flaking skin and redness would also speak for that.

And next, the hooves don't need protection. Horn is a poor heat conductor for especially that reason.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok. I'll look into that. And hopefully get rid of whatever it might be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, I'd say external parasites of some sort. A skin scraping would find otu for sure. In 30+ years of goat farming in Maine/Massachusetts in the dead of winter, I have never had the cold, ice and snow cause hair loss


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with mites. Ivomec topically will help clear things up


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Alright. Thanks everyone. I'll get on that for sure. I really appreciate the help and advise!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm a little nervous giving an injection to a six week old kid... Any other products to try. Or anyone know of any essential(s) remedies? I'm a consultant and have access to a lot of oils...??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I've treated lice with a mix of tea tree oil and lavender oil, it may help with mites as well...vaseline is also supposed to help by smothering the mites, and moisturizing the skin.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just drop the Ivomec on her skin. Like you'd apply any other oil, you don't need to inject it


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I like cylence which is a topical also


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks so much!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm still trying to get the mange under control on our little girl but she has what looks like two tumor like growths on her side... They seem to be hollow as when I squeeze them they don't feel very hard... Is this a side effect of the mites or am I dealing with something totally different now? I'm so worried about all if this. Never had theses problems in the 2 1/2 years I've had my goats but this ones momma was a rescue and I have no idea how well they took care of her she was in very poor condition when I got her... I would like to give them all a dewormed but I have a doe due any day now, is it still safe? I feel like my head is spinning with issues to look into now. Please help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Can you get a picture of the growths? Has she been injected/vaccinated recently? Sometimes they get abscesses at injection sites. 

I suggest a fecal to check for parasites before treating with dewormer. That way you'll know what to treat for.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Where are the growths?


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

They are on her left side closer to her spine but over her belly. She's only 8 weeks old so I really don't want to inject her. She hasn't had any yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

The first one highlights the firs and biggest growth, and the second one is the second growth, which is smaller, and the last is of the span of both, as they are touching.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

